# Livebearing & Corydoras Hybrids



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Have had a low tech 60 gallon tank running for several years and recently noticed several hybrids in the tank. I've generally left the tank alone and just replaced roughly two-thirds of the water every week. The plants do their thing and are nourished with nothing but the ferts the fish produce. The fish get a daily feed of Cobalt flakes, Akari and Tetra wafers and pellets and Sally's San Fran frozen foods.

The hybrids look like Plateatus and Bronze corys. They breed slowly, have two or three fry every few months that grow to adults. Apparently, most of the eggs are eaten by the other fish. Have some Swordtail and Guppy crosses. The males have a red color with the sword and the females are orange red. Pretty fish. Platy and Swordtail fry are spotted black and white.

Just an observation. You'll be surprised what fish you can breed if you keep the water free of dissolved wastes. It's all about the water.

B


----------



## The Gremlin (Jul 11, 2015)

I agree, and although im not about hybrid fishes at all (intentional man made ones) I know for a fact that a lot of messing around goes on in nature.

If the species are there and contained and its genetically possible, they will cross.

I have been into native fishes for quite some time, and find that in some lakes that are managed by humans, sunfish species will cross, and the offspring by someones estimation are maybe better for the lake in general, for a guy that wants to see a Green Sunfish, its kinda disappointing to come up with a green/longear cross. So i just dont collect fishes from that source, i know where to find the pure ones.

That being said, i have no problem with someone who is just letting nature take its course and enjoying the outcome. just my opinion *pc


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

That's actually interesting, can you post a pic?


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

big b said:


> That's actually interesting, can you post a pic?


Hello big...

Here's a pic of the Guppy Swordtail hybrid male. Has the color of the Guppy male and visible black sword of the male Swordtail. The females were too fast for my camera, have a couple of those. They're a brighter orange red than the male and a bit smaller. Nature can do some amazing things in a planted tank, given the right water conditions. There are quite a few different species in the tank.

B


----------

